

Google Plus: Is an API a good or bad idea? - curiousmitch
http://www.curiousmitch.com/2011/07/google-plus-is-an-api-a-good-or-bad-idea/

======
pspeter3
I think the advantage of a Google+ API would be that you can limit what
circles apps can access when you login with your Google+ account. Assuming
Zynga made a Google+ version of Farmville, you could set it so Farmville only
accessed your fellow farmers circle. Whether or not 3rd Party Client support
is available is less important in my opinion for determining whether or not
Google+ can outmatch rival social networks.

